# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Taliban Zulmü ve Güney Türkistan >  Bu yılın kazananı zulüm

## ceydaaa

fft5_mf662655.JpegBu yıl 54üncüsü düzenlenen yarışma, basında yer alan en çarpıcı fotoğraflara imza atanları ödüllendiriyor. Amsterdam merkezli World Press Photo Foundation tarafından düzenlenen yarışmaya 23 ülkeden 56 fotoğrafçı katıldı. 108 bin karenin rekabet ettiği yarışmanın birincisi Güney Afrikalı fotoğrafçı Jodi Bieber oldu. 10 farklı dalda yarışan fotoğraflar 19 kişilik bir jüri tarafından oylandı. Spor, portre, günlük yaşam, doğa, sanat ve güncel haberlerin fotoğrafları arasından seçilen yılın en çarpıcı fotoğrafı, Time dergisinin 1 Ağustosta yayımlanan sayısının kapağında yer aldı. Dünyayı şoke eden fotoğraf aslında bir genç kızın değil, zulmün portresi; 12 yaşındayken babası tarafından borç ödemek amacıyla bir Taliban militanına verilen Bibi Aishanın burnu ve kulakları, kocasının onu başkasıyla evlendirme kararına itiraz edince kesildi. Bieber, 10 bin euro nun sahibi oldu. Yarışmadan sonra ödül kazanan fotoğraflar, dünyada 45 ülkede toplamda 2 milyondan fazla kişinin gezdiği gezici bir sergide bir araya getirilecek.

----------

